# 2009 jeep liberty



## matrixracing04 (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a 2009 jeep liberty that has the abs light traction control light esp bas light and service 4wd light on. came on after i went accross a railroad track. havent had chance to get looked at yet. any thoughts of where to begin?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Begin by having the code read, if there are no coded stored, start by looking under the vehicle at the wheel sensors and make sure nothing is out of line. ABS wheel sensors sometimes will send a trouble signal if they are dirty, I'm not too certain about traction control, cause I have never had it, but I'd assume there's a sensor somewhere under there too.


----------



## matrixracing04 (Oct 28, 2010)

it has a right front wheel speed sensor code. is it possible that the traction control and 4wd lights could be connected to this?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It is possible. traction control is directly connected to the speed of each wheel as it turns so if a bad speed sensor is that that could be the problem


----------

